

Ask HN: How does a recent grad get started in the business side of a startup? - malldian


======
adrianscott
Show up. Physically go to the startup and say you're there to help and ask
what needs to get done. Worry about a contract/salary later on once you've
shown you're solving headaches.

~~~
malldian
I like this - time to start hunting for interesting startups in NYC

